# Another help choose a smoker thread



## metsfan2152 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello everyone looking for some opinions on pellets smokers.
I have been using a masterbuilt vertical propane smoker for years now. Its starting to rust away now and looking to get something bigger and better. Looking to spend between $400-600.
I wanted to try and see how pellet smokers are. I seen all the threads where pellet smokers are not real smokers and such. Not really to concerned about those though.
I really been eyeing the Camp Chef DLX model. Just like to hear some feed back if i should look at something else in this price range. I guess try to talk me into something else.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## BB-que (Mar 20, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Hello everyone looking for some opinions on pellets smokers.
> I have been using a masterbuilt vertical propane smoker for years now. Its starting to rust away now and looking to get something bigger and better. Looking to spend between $400-600.
> I wanted to try and see how pellet smokers are. I seen all the threads where pellet smokers are not real smokers and such. Not really to concerned about those though.
> I really been eyeing the Camp Chef DLX model. Just like to hear some feed back if i should look at something else in this price range. I guess try to talk me into something else.
> ...


I have a Rec Tec and I’m getting ready to buy a second bigger one - the BFG.  These things are made to let, thick gage steel, great electronics and so on.  Wouldn’t buy anything else after owning one.  Customer service is out of this world so you can see what I’d recommend.  And while purists will say its not a real smoker, I can tell you below 250 it puts out as much smoke ad you’d ever want.  So it is what it is, a grill that you can smoke excellent food on.  And the convenience of the automatic wood feed makes you use it a whole lot more than you would if you have to tend to a fire.  So depends what you want, but for convenient smoking, and being able to kick it up to 500 if ever needed to crisp something up, it’s fantastic.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 20, 2019)

BB-que said:


> I have a Rec Tec and I’m getting ready to buy a second bigger one - the BFG.  These things are made to let, thick gage steel, great electronics and so on.  Wouldn’t buy anything else after owning one.  Customer service is out of this world so you can see what I’d recommend.  And while purists will say its not a real smoker, I can tell you below 250 it puts out as much smoke ad you’d ever want.  So it is what it is, a grill that you can smoke excellent food on.  And the convenience of the automatic wood feed makes you use it a whole lot more than you would if you have to tend to a fire.  So depends what you want, but for convenient smoking, and being able to kick it up to 500 if ever needed to crisp something up, it’s fantastic.


What model are you currently using?


----------



## BB-que (Mar 20, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> What model are you currently using?


680


----------



## BB-que (Mar 20, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> What model are you currently using?


Here I’d a pic of my brisket for Sr Patty’s feat.  Set it at 225 and let it run while I slept.  40 lb hopper means it could run for 24 hours and you never have to open the lid unless you want to give it a spritz


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 20, 2019)

BB-que said:


> 680


Thank you, I will take a look. Gotta decide if I want to spend more the the rec tec. I did look at them but they were a little expensive for me.


----------



## BB-que (Mar 20, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Thank you, I will take a look. Gotta decide if I want to spend more the the rec tec. I did look at them but they were a little expensive for me.


Yeah they’re pricy so understand.  I can tell you they’re built to last.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 20, 2019)

BB-que said:


> Yeah they’re pricy so understand.  I can tell you they’re built to last.


Thank you i appreciate the input. I will take a closer look at them.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 20, 2019)

I don't think they make the 680 anymore.  The bull is the replacement I believe.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 20, 2019)

I have no experience with them but Pit Boss makes a horizontal pellet smoker. They run close to $500 BUT many Walmart’s have had them on clearance lately for between $109 and $249. Here’s a link to check stock near you. https://brickseek.com/walmart-inventory-checker?sku=876324460


----------



## smokinq13 (Mar 20, 2019)

I personally got a pitboss austin xl which is right in your range, and love it. Alot of bang for the buck check out my threads that have the austin in it


----------



## Shootr (Mar 20, 2019)

I've had a Camp Chef 24 DLX for going on a year now - love this thing.  Mine holds temp extremely well, have used many different pellets - all with success in feeding and burning.  I feel it's built good for a $500 grill that does as well as this one does.  My patio ceiling came crashing down (crappy drywall) right on top of it - didn't hurt a thing (tweaked the smokestack cap a touch).







Only mod is adding a front shelf, and some black fuzz gasketing around the lid.  Also HIGHLY recommend getting a smoke tube - not that I'm a BBQ aficionado yet, but the grill pellets won't give the smoke flavor most want - adding the tube for 4-6 hours really makes the pellet system perfect.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 20, 2019)

Op, one thing to consider is all pellet grill are basically the same, there is a hopper full of pellets, an auger system that moves the pellets to the firepot and the controller that tells the auger what to do. What you are paying for, in the more expensive grills, are better quality materials, better electronics and piece of mind, that your grill will not explode, or catch fire, all of which has happened to less expensive grills from many makers. The Rec Tec has a a good reputation and seems to be fairly trouble free. What you have to decide is what your budget is and what size grill you need, then look for grills that meet those requirements.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 21, 2019)

You can probably make any of them blow up by not leaving the door open when starting the unit up, you can spend as much as you want and still not be happy,pick a price and try it for a year before you decide to keep or kick to the curb. Just remember most can be used for short high heat cooks for more ways to cook.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 21, 2019)

I have a campchef 24dlx and I wouldn’t recommend to my worst enemies. It constantly has flame outs, been told several different things to try from camp chef no help and now they are sending me parts out, the thing is complete garbage. Now i have about $900 (Sear box, jerky trays, cover, blanket) invested in this thing and its a month and half old and I have to take it  apart and try and fix it. Thinking of taking a sledgehammer to it and smashing it then posting on youtube as my campchef review. Dont waste your money buy a higher quality grill


----------



## dubob (Mar 21, 2019)

My experience is 180 degrees that of hardhead's who has my deepest sympathies for his misfortune  (sorry man, hope you can find redemption in your next purchase).  I bought my CC Woodwind SG with Sear Box the end of last month.  It has worked 100% as advertised.  No failures of any kind so far and I've done burgers, ribs, brisket, steaks, pheasant jerky, rainbow trout, and chicken on it so far and all have been eaten with much joy.  The Woodwind is just an upgraded DLX and costs more than your budgeted amount.  While I hear great things about all those pellet grills that sell for $2,000 to $8,000, I'm very happy with my $900 Woodwind SG with the Sear Box.  I really believe that hardhead's experience is an exception to what most other CC owners have had.  I absolutely would recommend it - but only to people I actually consider friends.


----------



## BB-que (Mar 21, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> I don't think they make the 680 anymore.  The bull is the replacement I believe.


This is correct,  the Bull is the 680 with a few extra bells and whistles.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you guys. I appreciate the input. I did not want to spend more then 600. In a couple of years if I really like the pellet smokers I will upgrade to a more expensive one. So just trying to find a solid 400-600 dollar one. I don't need anything to big. I would like to be able to cook 3-4 racks of ribs at once.


----------



## Shootr (Mar 21, 2019)

You'll probably need a rack to do more than 2 racks of ribs at a time.

On my DLX, I avoid the perimeter edges of the grates as fat/grease will miss the drip pan below and make a mess of the bottom of the grill + it puts flammable grease near the fire pot.

I've done two racks of ribs flat on the grates comfortably, a 12lb brisket, (2) 6 pound pork butts, etc - at any given time.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

Shootr said:


> You'll probably need a rack to do more than 2 racks of ribs at a time.
> 
> On my DLX, I avoid the perimeter edges of the grates as fat/grease will miss the drip pan below and make a mess of the bottom of the grill + it puts flammable grease near the fire pot.
> 
> I've done two racks of ribs flat on the grates comfortably, a 12lb brisket, (2) 6 pound pork butts, etc - at any given time.


Got it. It comes with a top rack correct. Have you ever used that before to cook ribs?


----------



## Shootr (Mar 21, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Got it. It comes with a top rack correct. Have you ever used that before to cook ribs?


I have, it works fine, just a little tricky to handle wiggly tender racks - with some good gloves it's not an issue. 

FYI - I have a separate temp probe clipped just under the top rack - the temp there is within a few degrees of what the grill probe reads, so it seems pretty even top to bottom.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

Great. Yea i have wireless probes already from smoking over the years. I have the gloves to.
Got all the accessories.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 21, 2019)

I have met a few others with similar experiences as me, some even had to replace the controller with a rec tec controller, good luck with your purchase  I warned you


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

hardhead said:


> I have met a few others with similar experiences as me, some even had to replace the controller with a rec tec controller, good luck with your purchase  I warned you


Yes, I have seen the post of some people having issues. Problem is i feel like unless you spend over 1k you are going to see issues even then you still may. The amount of modification i had to do on my propane smoker is crazy.


----------



## dubob (Mar 21, 2019)

Metsfan,

Unless you find it on sale, the DLX 24 is about $700 and you'd be looking at maybe a couple hundred more for some essential accessories (cover, front shelf, maybe an insulated blanket if you live in the snow belt).  The XT 24 is $575 plus accessories.  And the SE 24 comes in at $500 plus.  All are MSRP.

The SE 24 does NOT come with an upper rack; the other 2 do come with a single rack.  My Woodwind came with a double upper rack.  Normally you can put 3 racks of baby backs on the main grill and 1 rack on the upper rack in what you're looking at.

If you live near a Cabela's store, you might stop by and check out their pellet grills.  They used to be built by Camp Chef but aren't any more.  They have a lot of good features and are slightly lower in cost.  But I have never seen them rated or talked about on any of the Q forums.

So, have you decided yet?


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

dubob said:


> Metsfan,
> 
> Unless you find it on sale, the DLX 24 is about $700 and you'd be looking at maybe a couple hundred more for some essential accessories (cover, front shelf, maybe an insulated blanket if you live in the snow belt).  The XT 24 is $575 plus accessories.  And the SE 24 comes in at $500 plus.  All are MSRP.
> 
> ...


Haha not yet. I do see the PG24DLX on amazon for $500. Still doing some more research though.


----------



## Shootr (Mar 21, 2019)

Sportsmans Warehouse is where I got mine - $499. That's what they're showing now online (I have a local store and picked it up).

I got the simple wire shelf thru Walmart online for about $25.  And here in AZ, no blanket needed lol! Cover was a Walmart store pickup of a generic cover that fits great for another $25.  (I'm an insufferable cheapskate sometimes!)


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

Shootr said:


> Sportsmans Warehouse is where I got mine - $499. That's what they're showing now online (I have a local store and picked it up).
> 
> I got the simple wire shelf thru Walmart online for about $25.  And here in AZ, no blanket needed lol! Cover was a Walmart store pickup of a generic cover that fits great for another $25.  (I'm an insufferable cheapskate sometimes!)


If it works it works haha. Blanket i might need have to see. But i can always pick it up later.


----------



## dubob (Mar 21, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Blanket i might need have to see. But i can always pick it up later.


The main purpose of the insulated blanket is to keep the outside cold air from sucking the heat from the grill.  The grill will still work but will require more pellets to burn in order to maintain the grills internal cooking/working temps.  When the outside temp gets below about 35, the blanket is a good thing to have.  And of course, just about any fire proof insulation material/blanket can be made to work.  But I'd rather have the custom fitted one and look cool - don't cha know?


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

dubob said:


> The main purpose of the insulated blanket is to keep the outside cold air from sucking the heat from the grill.  The grill will still work but will require more pellets to burn in order to maintain the grills internal cooking/working temps.  When the outside temp gets below about 35, the blanket is a good thing to have.  And of course, just about any fire proof insulation material/blanket can be made to work.  But I'd rather have the custom fitted one and look cool - don't cha know?


That i understand. Just don't normally cook when its that cold. If I do turkey for thanksgiving then it will be cold. But normally don't smoke in the cold months here. But that may change and i will pick one up.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 21, 2019)

Come take mine!!!


----------



## dubob (Mar 21, 2019)

hardhead said:


> Come take mine!!!


I love your sense of humor H!


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

From what i hear is camp chef customer support is really good.


----------



## dubob (Mar 21, 2019)

I think so.  I had one very minor issue with mine at delivery and called them about it.  They were ready to ship me a complete new grill immediately.  I already had it out of the box and assembled and would have had to disassemble and repack it before returning it and I had already cut up the box it came in and tossed it.  So I took an engineering look at the problem, tried a couple of ideas and was able to fix the problem.  I've called a couple of times since then with questions and they have been very helpful and provided answers immediately.  And the best part is that the customer service is NOT off-shore.  They are in Logan, UT and they ALL speak English as a first language.  How cool is that in today's world?

I'm sure hardhead will disagree.    (just trying to add a little humor here and NOT belittling hardhead)  

And I respect that given what he has had to endure.  But I would rate them a 5/5 so far.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

dubob said:


> I think so.  I had one very minor issue with mine at delivery and called them about it.  They were ready to ship me a complete new grill immediately.  I already had it out of the box and assembled and would have had to disassemble and repack it before returning it and I had already cut up the box it came in and tossed it.  So I took an engineering look at the problem, tried a couple of ideas and was able to fix the problem.  I've called a couple of times since then with questions and they have been very helpful and provided answers immediately.  And the best part is that the customer service is NOT off-shore.  They are in Logan, UT and they ALL speak English as a first language.  How cool is that in today's world?
> 
> I'm sure hardhead will disagree.    (just trying to add a little humor here and NOT belittling hardhead)
> 
> And I respect that given what he has had to endure.  But I would rate them a 5/5 so far.


Like I said i'm not worried about fixing things or modifying things I am very handy. Just don't want to be spending more money fixing things. As long as they provide me with what I need that is fine.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 21, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Like I said i'm not worried about fixing things or modifying things I am very handy. Just don't want to be spending more money fixing things. As long as they provide me with what I need that is fine.


I have called and emailed for weeks. Finally getting a controller send, for $900 I should not have to fix myself


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

hardhead said:


> I have called and emailed for weeks. Finally getting a controller send, for $900 I should not have to fix myself


I understand that, but no product is made perfect and theirs always going to be bad units.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 21, 2019)

I bought it on 1/31/19 First email to them was 2/23/19 about the issue. Here we are a month later and not resolved, i would classify it as bad customer support. Good luck


----------



## hardhead (Mar 21, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> I understand that, but no product is made perfect and theirs always going to be bad units.


Then they should back up their product when a bad unit is sold


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 21, 2019)

Yea, I don't know everything i have read about other people with there customer service has been great. I am not sure.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 22, 2019)

I really like the rec tec to but i cant justify spending 400 dollars more i feel like.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 22, 2019)

There is no doubt I would buy the REC Tec over the camp chef, but I have a had a bad experience with camp chef, youdont hear of to many people with a bad rec tec.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 22, 2019)

mets fan? you must be close to me come take my POS.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 22, 2019)

hardhead said:


> mets fan? you must be close to me come take my POS.


Lol im on long island.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 22, 2019)

Lot of convo around controller issues. I see posts on controller and electronics issues on pretty much any device that has one. For me the way out of all that was to go with a kamado grill and also my main smoker with charcoal, wood chunks and airflow. May have a little more learning curve than any of the theoretical "set it and forget it" electronic set ups but for me way more reliable very long term.


----------



## dubob (Mar 22, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Lot of convo around controller issues. I see posts on controller and electronics issues on pretty much any device that has one. For me the way out of all that was to go with a kamado grill and also my main smoker with charcoal, wood chunks and airflow. May have a little more learning curve than any of the theoretical "set it and forget it" electronic set ups but for me way more reliable very long term.


That's what I absolutely LOVE about this country.  We are all free to buy and use those things that work for us.  But having been an electronic repairman/engineer for the better part of 45 years, I like all the wizardry associated with today's latest and greatest.  And its great that people like you are around to keep the rest of us with our feet firmly planted on the ground.  The simple processes also have a place in this great land of ours.  I respect and applaud that.  Kudos!


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 22, 2019)

I love electronics. I am an IT Manager and love tinkering with electronics. So for me, it breaks I fix it haha.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 22, 2019)

$250 with cover, winter cover, sear box and jerky racks, come on and get it. New controller be here tomorrow I am done with it


----------



## hardhead (Mar 22, 2019)

I pick up my new pit on Sunday done with the camp chef


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 22, 2019)

hardhead said:


> I pick up my new pit on Sunday done with the camp chef


What did you end up with.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 22, 2019)

I am picking up a pitts and spitts maverick 1250 on Sunday. Sticking the camp chef on craigslist, i will lose money but I threw out more money in meat then I will lose on it from he damn thing turning off on me


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 22, 2019)

hardhead said:


> I am picking up a pitts and spitts maverick 1250 on Sunday. Sticking the camp chef on craigslist, i will lose money but I threw out more money in meat then I will lose on it from he damn thing turning off on me



At the end of the day, you have to be happy.

I wouldn't look at it as "lost" money, but rather money spent on a lesson.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 22, 2019)

hardhead said:


> I am picking up a pitts and spitts maverick 1250 on Sunday. Sticking the camp chef on craigslist, i will lose money but I threw out more money in meat then I will lose on it from he damn thing turning off on me



You should really be dazzled by the Maverick, great choice.


----------



## dubob (Mar 23, 2019)

hardhead said:


> I am picking up a pitts and spitts maverick 1250 on Sunday. Sticking the camp chef on craigslist, i will lose money but I threw out more money in meat then I will lose on it from he damn thing turning off on me


We're all rooting for you H on your M1250.  Keep the faith and may all your future cooks be bodacious.


----------



## sweetride95 (Mar 23, 2019)

hardhead said:


> I am picking up a pitts and spitts maverick 1250 on Sunday. Sticking the camp chef on craigslist, i will lose money but I threw out more money in meat then I will lose on it from he damn thing turning off on me



Sounds great man!
I still surprised you had repeat failures on the CC. I guess life's a journey.  
I haven't happened to see much on this grill here, so please keep us posted.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 24, 2019)

Got some new developments. My dad is actually going to pitch in so I uped my price range to 1000. So now i been looking at the rec tec RT-590. Anyone have an opinions on that?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 24, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Got some new developments. My dad is actually going to pitch in so I uped my price range to 1000. So now i been looking at the rec tec RT-590. Anyone have an opinions on that?



I have the RT 590 Stampede.  For the money, $899 shipped,  it is very tough to beat.  I can honestly say that there is nothing that I do not like about it, and I am very critical.

The RT 590 Stampede uses the same PID WiFi  controller as the RT 700 Bull.   The WiFi of course allowing the owner to start, monitor or stop the grill from a smart phone if desired.

The Bull has a 6yr warranty, as it is their flagship.  However Rec Tec's customer service  and support is second to none. I have no worries about my Stampede being any less reliable than the product that Rec Tec is willing to warranty for 6 years.

The 590 has a 30lb hopper, as opposed to the 700 Bull's 40lb hopper,  heavy gauge stainless construction, WiFi, and it's easy to assemble.  Like the 700 Bull, the 590 Stampede comes with not one, but two built in food temperature probes. It also has a low setting for Extreme Smoke at below 200°F,  can be raised in increments of 5°F, and can get up and over 500°F.

I have found the 590 Stampede to be extremely accurate in relationship to my Thermoworks Smoke, right out of the box.   And my Thermoworks  Smoke is accurate to within ±1.8°F (±1.0°C) from -4 up to 248°F.   The RT 590 holds steady temperature like a champ due to it's PID controller.

In the below pic, I'm using 3 probes on the same cook.  A brisket, the three probes in three different positions in the same piece of meat.







The two Rec Tec 590 Stampede probes, and the third probe in use is the Thermowork Smoke's probe.  The food probes read 124°F, 128°F,  117.3°F respectively.  The  probe reading 117.3°F is in the thickest portion of the meat.

The Smoke shows that the cooking chamber's temp which was set at 225°F, never got above 230°F, likely due to a rebound from my opening the grill's lid at one point,  and it had been running for a good while.  Long enough to get a brisket taken from the fridge after it was seasoned and sitting in the fridge, to an internal temp of 117.3°F at it's coolest and thickest point.  In other words, cooking chamber temp held solid for a good while, and while I have no pics to show it, held steady throughout the entire 9:30AM to about 6:00PM cook.  Solid as a rock at  a setting of 225°F.

Furthermore, the RecTec temp probes and pit probe can be calibrated with any other device of your choice, be it a Thermoworks Smoke, as I am using here,  or any other manufacturer's thermometer and temp probes you might want to use.

The next pic was taken after I placed a Rec Tec emblem on it, and was taken while getting the 590 Stampede up to 425°F  for grilling chicken, with the three temp probes, 2 from the Rec Tec, one from the Thermoworks Smoke in an  ice water bath to test their accuracy, hence they are reading in the 33°F° range.

As for the cooking chamber temperature,  I'll take 0.4°F of difference between what the Rec Tec's chamber probe is reading and what the Thermowork's probe is reading.







The final pic is taken demonstrating where the Thermowork's Smoke probe is in relationship to where the Rec Tec's probe is for the purposes of these pictures.  Cork is used  as opposed to a metal mounting bracket in order to get a more accurate temp for the Thermoworks Smoke's cooking chamber probe.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 25, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I have the RT 590 Stampede.  For the money, $899 shipped,  it is very tough to beat.  I can honestly say that there is nothing that I do not like about it, and I am very critical.
> 
> The RT 590 Stampede uses the same PID WiFi  controller as the RT 700 Bull.   The WiFi of course allowing the owner to start, monitor or stop the grill from a smart phone if desired.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the detailed pictures and response. I also have the smoke and I love it always use it for all my smokes. Do you usually run both the smoke and the rev Tex probes? I really like the idea with the cork. I will need to try that. Do you normally empty pellets out of the hopper after every cook? I did notice it does not have hopper easy access.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 25, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Thank you for the detailed pictures and response. I also have the smoke and I love it always use it for all my smokes. Do you usually run both the smoke and the rev Tex probes? I really like the idea with the cork. I will need to try that. Do you normally empty pellets out of the hopper after every cook? I did notice it does not have hopper easy access.



If I need three meat probes, I'll run the Smoke using it's meat probe as a third meat probe and it's temp probe to double check my cooking chamber temps.

If I don't need three food probes, then I'm confident in the RecTec's chamber and 2 food  probes and won't run the Smoke.

I don't feel a need to empty the hopper because I have found a pellet that I like,  CookinPellets Perfect Mix, and it's all I use, and all that I put into it.  So no need to empty the hopper to switch pellets.

IMO, hopper dumps are a "feature" which will get little use if you find a pellet that you like.

However I have emptied the hopper before and quickly, to try Rec Tec's own Ultimate Blend pellets, and using nothing more than a small salad bowl and scooping the pellets out.   I also have one of these in the link below if I just want to get every last pellet out of it.

But really, any remaining pellets  left in the auger  after you scoop the other one's out of the bin, are going to be burned up some time between the time you fire the grill up again and bring it up to temp, and the next few minutes of your next cook.  So really what is the reason to get every last pellet out  using a hopper dump feature as is found on some of the competing grills?  Many of the  remaining old pellets are going to be gone soon after you get your food on for your next cook anyway, if not before you get your food on.

I prefer the 30lb capacity, but that's just me.  Someone else might prefer less capacity, but the pellet dump.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bucket-Head-5-Gal-1-75-Peak-HP-Wet-Dry-Vac-BH0100/202017218

I didn't particularly care for the Rec Tec Ultimate Blend pellets.  Not enough smoke flavor for me.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 25, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> If I need three meat probes, I'll run the Smoke using it's meat probe as a third meat probe and it's temp probe to double check my cooking chamber temps.
> 
> If I don't need three food probes, then I'm confident in the RecTec's chamber and 2 food  probes and won't run the Smoke.
> 
> ...


Great, thank you for all the info. I might have to pull the trigger on this one then.
Any other mods you think need to be done with this model? Have you tried any other pellets that you like?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 25, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Great, thank you for all the info. I might have to pull the trigger on this one then.
> Any other mods you think need to be done with this model? Have you tried any other pellets that you like?



As far as Rec Tec mods, some people like to go with larger wheels.  I might do that.

As far as pellets, some of the best advice I've ever seen on pellets is in a thread right on this forum.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/are-all-pellets-created-equal.180686/

The entire thread is informative, especially post #18 and #20.  Key pointers which have helped me and which appear in post #18 are

_"Find a pellet that works for you and stick with it

Get better at cooking with the pellets you own

Constantly changing pellets increases the variables during cooking"
_
The key point that I took out of post #20 was:

*"When your pellet grill gets to temp, it's just not producing much smoke.  The pellets are burning more efficiently, in-order to produce higher BTU's, so they produce less smoke.  Let the pellets in the hopper produce heat, and the Tube produce smoke.  Best of both worlds!"*

What I take from the above is;  for best smoke flavor from a pellet grill, use supplemental methods.  And if you are going to be using supplemental methods to get you your best smoke,  well then it really doesn't matter as much which pellets you're doing your cooking with.  Pick one and stick to it.    Choose something that is going to give you high BTUs, and low ash.

I pretty much adhere to the above "advice" and theories when it comes to pellets.

I settled on CookinPellets Perfect Mix, because to my taste buds, it gives me more smoke flavor at the higher "grilling temperatures" than the blended pellets did. The Perfect Mix also give me low ash and it burns well and is reasonably priced.  I tend not to use a smoke tube, at higher grilling temperatures, but I understand that others may.

The smoke flavor that I get from grilled foods, foods cooked at above 350*,  using this particular pellet and no supplemental smoke, is suitable to my tastes.  I get enough smoke flavor at grilling temperatures of 350* plus, using just these pellets being fed from the grill's hopper.  But it may not be enough smoke under these circumstances for others.

However at lower, smoking temperatures, 225 (or less) up to about 250, and because I like a stronger smoke flavor than just pellets from the hopper at the Extreme Smoke setting give, a degree of smoke  which I should add,  that may or may not be enough for the taste of the next person, I'm not depending on the pellets from my hopper to give me the level of smoke flavor I want on my longer "low and slow" and "overnight" smoking efforts.  I use supplemental smoke for that.

So because I like what some might consider to be  "a lot of smoke", I rely on either one of my smoke tubes, or my Smokedaddy Heavy D,  to provide most of my smoke flavor for my "low and slow cooks".  I rely on my hopper pellets to handle the cooking chore as opposed to providing most of the smoke flavor.

This technique and effort, gives me a result from my pellet smoker which is difficult, if not impossible, for me to distinguish from results I obtain from low and slow cooks from my Kamado Joe, my WSM, even my old stick burner,  to my tastes.

So to recap, if I'm doing a low and slow smoke, I'm running my usual CookinPellets Perfect Mix,  or what's left of my Rec Tec Ultimate Blend, in the hopper, and either an  A-MAZE-N smoke tube with A-MAZE-N hickory or Pecan pellets in it, or a Cave Tools Pellet Tube Wood Smoker Box with A-MAZE-N hickory or pecan pellets in it , or, as of recently, my Smoke Daddy Heavy D diffuser loaded with hickory or Pecan splits and/or hickory chunks.

I do my low and slow smoking this way, because I like more smoke,  and more of a WSM or stick burner type smoke on my "low and slow" smoked food  than some other people may like.

Others will of course, be perfectly happy with the degree of smoke flavor provided under the Extreme Smoke type settings of the Rec Tec and other manufacturer's grills, and a different favorite pellet as their "hopper pellet" and won't use any supplemental smoke methods.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 25, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> As far as Rec Tec mods, some people like to go with larger wheels.  I might do that.
> 
> As far as pellets, some of the best advice I've ever seen on pellets is in a thread right on this forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the information. I guess I will need to just try it out and see what I like. I am used to my master built vertical propane smoker. I will see how this compares and tweak the taste to how I like it.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 25, 2019)

Also do you use the CookinPellets for the hickory and pecan. So you normally use the A-MAZE-N tube with a specific  flavor of pellets not a mix? I am assuming this will heighten the smoke flavor.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 25, 2019)

I got it now i think. So you pretty much use not so great pellets for the fuel but get the premium quality pellets for the smoking tub. The hopper pellets are really just used for fuel.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 25, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Also do you use the CookinPellets for the hickory and pecan. So you normally use the A-MAZE-N tube with a specific  flavor of pellets not a mix? I am assuming this will heighten the smoke flavor.



Yes.  I use the CookinPellets perfect mix because to my taste, it still gives me the smoke flavor that I want when I grill at higher temperatures like 350* and above.

Those temps where smoke flavor that I get from pellets, especially blends, IMO begins to weaken.

These are instanes when I am not using a smoke tube.  However some  people will still use a smoke tube at temps like that and higher, because they know that once you turn a pellet grill up into the higher temps, smoke flavor weakens because the pellets are burning cleaner the higher in temp you go.  I don't use a smoke tube at higher temps though.  Just my preference.  But some folks will use a smoke tube no matter what temp they're cooking at.

At lower temps like 225 (or less) and on up to 250*, I stick with my same CookinPellets Perfect Mix in my hopper because that's what I buy and use and see no reason to swap out hopper pellets because I'll be using supplemental smoke for that low and slow cook.  Some people like Lumberjack, others like one of the other brands.

The CookinPellets Perfect Mix, give me, to my particular taste, what I would call a "light" smoke by themselves. Someone else might call it plenty of smoke flavor.  I don't.  So I'm using them in that low and slow instance as my fuel source, or cooking source,  and I'm depending on my A-MAZE-N smoke tube, or my Cave Tools Pellet Tube Wood Smoker Box, loaded with A-MAZE-N hickory and/or Pecan pellets to give me the majority of my smoke flavor for that low and slow cook.

A-MAZE-N hardwood pellets aren't cheap, and you likely would not want to load your hopper up with them because they are not cheap,  but as far as their hardwood pellets,  in my opinion they are hard to beat. They give off a very good aroma and taste.

I either do that, or my Heavy D loaded with wood chunks or splits that I'm experimenting with now.



metsfan2152 said:


> I got it now i think. So you pretty much use not so great pellets for the fuel but get the premium quality pellets for the smoking tub. *The hopper pellets are really just used for fuel*.



You got it.  Especially at higher temps, because at higher temps, pellets burn so clean and produce very little smoke anyway.

Pretty much, that's the route I take.  My hopper pellets serve two purposes for me.  First to afford me as much smoke flavor as I can get in those cases where I personally won't be using a smoke tube, ie higher temp cooks.  During those cooks, I know that I won't be getting much smoke flavor using just the pellets from the hopper.

At high temps on a pellet grill, you're liable to see very little if any smoke, no matter what pellet you're using as pellets burn so clean.  So at the higher temps,  what I've found is; little to no smoke, little to no smoke taste.

Secondly my hopper pellets  provide my heat for my low and slow cooks while still giving me some smoke at those lower temps.  But while that may be enough smoke for some people for their low and slow cooking purposes, at those low temps, I go ahead and use supplemental smoke using A-Maze-N pellets in one of my smoke tubes, or by using my Smoke Daddy Heavy D and wood chunks or splits.

Finally, I want little ash, reasonable price, at least some smoke taste that is sufficient to my taste for food cooked  at high temps, and no filler woods.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 25, 2019)

Got it. Yea those are relatively expensive pellets. I am going to test it out a bit. Maybe try some competition blend in the hopper and then try like a specific flavor like hickory in the  tube. Most stuff I cook is low and slow. See what how things come out. I will use the cheaper meats to experiment on haha.
Hows the App heard there's a lot of issues with it. Not really to concerned about it though.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 25, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Got it. Yea those are relatively expensive pellets. I am going to test it out a bit. Maybe try some competition blend in the hopper and then try like a specific flavor like hickory in the  tube. Most stuff I cook is low and slow. See what how things come out. I will use the cheaper meats to experiment on haha.
> Hows the App heard there's a lot of issues with it. Not really to concerned about it though.



I have had no issues with the App.  However I use an iPhone.  I have heard that late last year there were some folks who had Android phones having an issue, a "Data or Parameter Error" when temperature charting long cooks.

Apparently their fix was to change the units from 30 mins to 15 mins in the temperature chart.


----------



## dubob (Mar 26, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> As far as Rec Tec mods, some people like to go with larger wheels.  I might do that.
> 
> As far as pellets, some of the best advice I've ever seen on pellets is in a thread right on this forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that very informative treatise on smoke generation and use.  I didn't know much of that, especially about the smoke tubes.  I guess I'll have to do some research in that area.  The CookinPellets brand is not available locally, but the LJ brand is from several venders.  I decide up front that I would just use one pellet for 100% of my cooks on my Woodwind.  I've settled on the LJ Comp MHC Blend.  Changing out pellets for individual cooks - for me - is just not worth the effort.  So far the smoke flavor has been on the mild side and adequate for all of my cooks, but I'm not a big fan of heavy smoke flavor anyway.  I will look into the smoke tubes some more.  Thanks again.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 26, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I have had no issues with the App.  However I use an iPhone.  I have heard that late last year there were some folks who had Android phones having an issue, a "Data or Parameter Error" when temperature charting long cooks.
> 
> Apparently their fix was to change the units from 30 mins to 15 mins in the temperature chart.


On a low and slow cook ever notice how many pellets you go through per hour? Just wondering cause i know every smoker is different. Lets say its a normal spring day 65-70 degrees.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 26, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> On a low and slow cook ever notice how many pellets you go through per hour? Just wondering cause i know every smoker is different. Lets say its a normal spring day 65-70 degrees.



They claim about 1lb/hr. I believe it. High pellet consumption isn’t a problem for me. The grill heats up fast and holds heat well.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 26, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> They claim about 1lb/hr. I believe it. High pellet consumption isn’t a problem for me. The grill heats up fast and holds heat well.


Great thank you. I don't really mind it. Just wondering what I can expect to plan accordingly. You think I can pick up a generic BBQ cover for this?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 26, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Great thank you. I don't really mind it. Just wondering what I can expect to plan accordingly. You think I can pick up a generic BBQ cover for this?



You probably could. Which generic cover would fit it best though, I don’t know. 

But no reason why a generic cover wouldn’t work for it.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 26, 2019)

Put the order in just waiting for it now haha.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 26, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Put the order in just waiting for it now haha.



You won't regret it.

A great product, and customer service like you would not believe.

It should take you less than an hour, and arguably much less than an hour to get the legs, wheels and bottom shelf  on it and get it upright.

A little light viewing, to shorten your wait and get you up and running quickly.



May as well go ahead and download the app now and learn how to use it too while you're at it.





This following link is the use of the app, but on the smaller Trailblazer.  One of the advantages to going with Rec Tec, is that they use the same well designed and  implemented controller across the entire line of their grills.  You're getting the same controller  in your Stampede, as if you had ordered a Bull or a their biggest baddest BFG unit.   If they have confidence in that controller and ceramic ignition system, in those units, enough to warranty them (and the other parts) for 6 years in those units, well  then I feel confident that my controller and ceramic ignition system, the same ones used in those units,  will last me a long time in my Stampede.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-PsImi-vyc

May as well also learn how to calibrate the Rec Tec dead nuts on with your Thermoworks Smoke.  I have used a variation of the recommended technique, but I place my Smoke thermometer probe next to my grill's internal probe so that it reads in the same place as the grill's probe.  Calibrating your two food probes if you want or need to,  is easy as well.



And again, while you're waiting, you may as well watch the following to get you up and running ASAP.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjodvKVQAwE



Good luck, and congrats on the Stampede.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thank you sir. I am sure I will have some other questions. Thank you. I know in my propane smoker i needed a water pan. You don't need one in the pellet ones right?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 26, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Thank you sir. I am sure I will have some other questions. Thank you. I know in my propane smoker i needed a water pan. You don't need one in the pellet ones right?



If you were using a water pan to help with temp control in your propane smoker, well then no, you do not need one in the Rec Tec with it's PID controller in an effort to control temps.

Your temps are now going to be plus or minus 5 degrees or less, of where you set them for the duration of your cooks, aside from you opening the lid to spritz or inspect things.

That's the kind of accuracy that PID controller is going to give you. Rest easy.  No water pans needed.

However if you are of the school which believes that water pans add moisture to your food, and make smoke adhere to it better,  well then you certainly could use one if you thougt that it be of benefit in that regard. 

But a water pan is not needed to help with temp control in a pellet grill with a PID controller such as the Rec Tec.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 27, 2019)

I tried a water pan off to the side on a beef roast cook this weekend and I cant tell you if it helped or not,they turned out great but unless I cooked another without it I cant honestly say. I have been using LJ char/hickory testingitand it has a huge amount of smoke compared to some others


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 27, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I tried a water pan off to the side on a beef roast cook this weekend and I cant tell you if it helped or not,they turned out great but unless I cooked another without it I cant honestly say. I have been using LJ char/hickory testingitand it has a huge amount of smoke compared to some others


Thank you. I will try it with out it for now. Are you using a Rec Tec?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 27, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I tried a water pan off to the side on a beef roast cook this weekend and I cant tell you if it helped or not,they turned out great but unless I cooked another without it I cant honestly say. I have been using LJ char/hickory testingitand it has a huge amount of smoke compared to some others



I had a coupon at Dicks for $10.00 off of any item, and they had this pellet that you describe above, Lumber Jack char/hickory for $14.99 for a 20lb bag.  I picked up a bag based on your described experience. 

I figure for what amounted to $4.99 plus tax for the  20lb bag, it would be worth a try in either one of my smoke tubes or my hopper.

It's worth a $5.00 test run for sure.  I'll give it a try my next cook.

How was the taste?


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 27, 2019)

I read that LJ is really good so i might try them too. Lowes has pitboss Combination blend for 16 dollars i think. I might pick up a bag of that for the hopper to see how that is. Not sure if anyone has tried them.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey guys another quick question cause i was reading the manaul. When you do the first burn in process you need to put a 1/2 cup of pellets directly into the fire pot to provide fuel to burn while auger tube self-primes. Then pour pellets into your grill’s pellet hopper.
This is just for the initial burn in process because the auger does not have any pellets?
You don't need to manually put pellets in the fire pot for every cook correct?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 27, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Hey guys another quick question cause i was reading the manaul. When you do the first burn in process you need to put a 1/2 cup of pellets directly into the fire pot to provide fuel to burn while auger tube self-primes. Then pour pellets into your grill’s pellet hopper.
> This is just for the initial burn in process because the auger does not have any pellets?
> You don't need to manually put pellets in the fire pot for every cook correct?



No, just that first time to prime it.

After that, you won’t need to do it again.

But.  Fill the hopper first. Then put your handful of pellets into the fire pot, then start the grill and take it to 400 or 450 whichever the instructions say.

This way as the fire catches and the auger turns, the auger is not “dry” but steadily feeding pellets from the full hopper towards that handful that you dropped in for your initial start.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2019)

Congrats!  I love my RT700.  the app and wifi controller are amazing - I have seen not issues or errors using my iPhone.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 28, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Congrats!  I love my RT700.  the app and wifi controller are amazing - I have seen not issues or errors using my iPhone.


Great to hear. I am impatiently waiting for mine to get delivered haha.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2019)

thats the hard part...waiting for it to arrive...  assembly is easy.  I cant wait to smoke more meat!


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 28, 2019)

sandyut said:


> thats the hard part...waiting for it to arrive...  assembly is easy.  I cant wait to smoke more meat!


Yea its getting warmer here in NY. So its that time of year to smoke a lot. Smoker will come just in time for the spring.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 28, 2019)

Guys, I thought the Stampede was a 2 year warranty. I see on there site it shows 

4 Year Warranty • Covers all components
Is this correct. Was this changed? Anyone else see that?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 28, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Guys, I thought the Stampede was a 2 year warranty. I see on there site it shows
> 
> 4 Year Warranty • Covers all components
> Is this correct. Was this changed? Anyone else see that?



They must have just changed it.

Wow. That’s great, they did just change the warranty on the Stampede from 2 yrs from 4yrs. And it applies to my own Stampede. 

Now that’s product support. Or more likely confidence in their own  product. 

.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 28, 2019)

looks like there is a video on facebook. I am going to watch it.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Yea its getting warmer here in NY. So its that time of year to smoke a lot. Smoker will come just in time for the spring.


pick up a cold weather cover and keep it going year round!


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 28, 2019)

They just announced that the stampede is now a 4 year warranty. Even existing ones. Thats great news make my deal even sweeter lol.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Mar 28, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> They just announced that the stampede is now a 4 year warranty. Even existing ones. Thats great news make my deal even sweeter lol.



Yes, it does. You can buy now with even more confidence. 

In my own case, them basically giving me a 2yr extended warranty, at no cost,  shows me a lot.  

They wouldn’t be doubling the warranty on new and existing Stampedes if they felt that they’d end up honoring a slew of warranty claims. They know that they have a good product. 

Also nobody forced them to make this retroactive for existing Stampede owners. 

They’re earning a lot of good will there.

I never felt that they would leave me hanging if I had a problem 25 months out. 

But them extending my warranty period makes me rest even easier and makes me even more satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 30, 2019)

Yea its nice. Anyone smoke a pizza on a rec tec yet?


----------



## FSUguy (Mar 31, 2019)

Just ordered my Stampede and can't wait for it to get here. I was talking to one of the guys on customer service and inquiring about a front folding shelf. They said one is currently being designed/produced and hopefully released in the next 2 months. In the mean time, are people using any mods to add a front folding shelf?


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 31, 2019)

There’s a mod here. People bought brackets on amazon and added there own shelf.
I’ll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 1, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Yea its nice. Anyone smoke a pizza on a rec tec yet?


there are thread on there on making pizza in a pellet burner.  its jsut like an oven - set it at your fave temp, and toss the pie right on the grate.  I have not tried it, but will be this summer


----------



## BB-que (Apr 1, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Yea its nice. Anyone smoke a pizza on a rec tec yet?


Look up pizza hack. Pretty cool, I have it and it works like a charm


----------



## BB-que (Apr 1, 2019)

BB-que said:


> Look up pizza hack. Pretty cool, I have it and it works like a charm


https://www.bbqhack.com/storefront?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIheLRuOWv4QIVE7nACh0U9gEjEAAYASAAEgIozPD_BwE


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 1, 2019)

BB-que said:


> https://www.bbqhack.com/storefront?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIheLRuOWv4QIVE7nACh0U9gEjEAAYASAAEgIozPD_BwE


Cool thank you for that link. My new Rec Tec should be coming the end of this week.


----------



## BB-que (Apr 1, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Cool thank you for that link. My new Rec Tec should be coming the end of this week.


You’re gonna love it.  Don’t know your location but I recommend the insulated jacket if you’re in the North.  Makes winter smoking much more efficient.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 1, 2019)

BB-que said:


> You’re gonna love it.  Don’t know your location but I recommend the insulated jacket if you’re in the North.  Makes winter smoking much more efficient.


Im in NY so it does get cold here. Im hoping to smoke in the winter this year though. I will pick one up if i do.
Do they make one for the RT-590 stampede?


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 5, 2019)

Just an update. I did receive my rec today. Unfortunately its pouring out so i cant not put it together but happy it is here.
I also talked to rec tec and they apologized for the inconvenience. They are actually sending me a cover for the grill which is very nice of them.


----------



## BB-que (Apr 5, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Just an update. I did receive my rec today. Unfortunately its pouring out so i cant not put it together but happy it is here.
> I also talked to rec tec and they apologized for the inconvenience. They are actually sending me a cover for the grill which is very nice of them.


Enjoy, and good choice


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 5, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Just an update. I did receive my rec today. Unfortunately its pouring out so i cant not put it together but happy it is here.
> I also talked to rec tec and they apologized for the inconvenience. They are actually sending me a cover for the grill which is very nice of them.



Congrats on the Stampede metsfan2152.  Wow, they're sending you a free cover for it?

I mentioned to you earlier that you can't beat their service.  Before you can even get the grill set up, they've already extended the warranty on it 2 years beyond what it was when you decided to pull the trigger an buy it, to make it a 4 year warranty,  and now they're throwing in a cover,  a $69,98 value,  because of your delivery inconvenience yesterday too?


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 5, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Congrats on the Stampede metsfan2152.  Wow, they're sending you a free cover for it?
> 
> I mentioned to you earlier that you can't beat their service.  Before you can even get the grill set up, they've already extended the warranty on it 2 years beyond what it was when you decided to pull the trigger an buy it, to make it a 4 year warranty,  and now they're throwing in a cover,  a $69,98 value,  because of your delivery inconvenience yesterday too?


That's exactly right. I was not expecting anything but i was annoyed cause i did need to take a half day at work today. I am happy they sent me something though to show that they care even though it was UPS issue.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 5, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> That's exactly right. I was not expecting anything but i was annoyed cause i did need to take a half day at work today. I am happy they sent me something though to show that they care even though it was UPS issue.



That half day's work cost somebody money.

But instead of saying "eff you, we've got your money now", while they can't make it all right, they at least tried to soften the blow.

That kind of thing is going to make you come back for more accessories.  It's going to make you recommend them to your friends and everyone else you know.  And it's the kind of service that made me recommend them to you.

You try to do right by somebody, they might tell two or three people.

You do wrong by somebody, or demonstrate that you couldn't care less about their plight, and I guarantee  they'll go out of their way to tell those whom they know, and whom they don't know just how you mistreated them.

Even though your delivery SNAFU was not their fault, they empathize with you in your aggravation yesterday because they want your purchasing experience to be as "right" as they can make it.  And believe me, they want your ownership experience to be just so as well.

Why else would they extend the warranty on a product that I already bought and paid them for, months ago, and at an agreed upon price,  for another two years?


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 5, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> That half day's work cost somebody money.
> 
> But instead of saying "eff you, we've got your money now", while they can't make it all right, they at least tried to soften the blow.
> 
> ...


Yea it nice they do well for the customer. Cant wait to set it up tomorrow. You ever buy the vents for the back for the rain?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 5, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Yea it nice they do well for the customer. Cant wait to set it up tomorrow. You ever buy the vents for the back for the rain?



I did.  And I've never used the grill in the rain or smoked overnight where it ended up raining.  So far, they haven't really been worth it for me.  At least not yet.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 7, 2019)

When using the tube for the extra smoke, Do you put it on the grill for on your rec tec? Where do you find the best place for placement is?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 7, 2019)

For the Stampede, I like to put it on the front grate, in a position which would be closest to you. In other words, right at or near the bottom edge of the front grate, closest to the edge and closest to you as you stood in front of the grill. 

This is far enough away from the temp probe, far enough from the rear vents, far enough from the grease port.

Experiment with it though.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 7, 2019)

Yea tried on the left for my first cook today.Thank you.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 7, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Yea tried on the left for my first cook today.Thank you.



Looks great.  How did it taste?

About the only thing I would have done differently from this pic, is I would have moved the tube into the position that I described earlier.   First grate, bottom edge closest to you.   In this pic, lengthwise from the front edge of your first slab of ribs to the bottom of the second slab closest to us.   This gets it away from the grease port, gets it well away from the rear vents and the grill's internal temp probe,  and gives it a better chance of dispensing a rolling smoke over the top of your food from front to back.

Oh, and congrats on the new Stampede.  Glad to see that you have it up and running.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks I will try that next time. Still smoking. I’ll let you know how they come out.


----------

